# L'apéro cet été



## Jura39 (26 Juin 2018)

Hello 

Sans rentrer dans une moquerie , que buvez vous a l'apéro  le midi au soleil ou le soir sur votre terrasse ou près de votre piscine


----------



## flotow (26 Juin 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Hello
> 
> Sans rentrer dans une moquerie , que buvez vous a l'apéro  le midi au soleil ou le soir sur votre terrasse ou près de votre piscine



1) quelle différence entre Ricard et Pastis ?
2) quel dosage pour 1) ?
3) pour rosé, faut-il répondre 3_4 ?
4) pourquoi la bière n'est elle pas représentée ?

Bref, je trouve ce sondage un incomplet pour pouvoir y répondre de manière sûre !


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juin 2018)

Bonsoir 

tu n'a jamais gouter le Ricard ou le Pastis 
chez moi il y a meme le Pontarlier 
Pour la bière j'ai rajouter 

j'avais oublier cet boisson 
je vais rajouter l'eau la limonade la bière sans al. 
nos j'arrête  trop de boissons 

et le modo ne fait pas de cadeaux et tourne aux jus de pommes (Enfin du calva )


----------



## litobar71 (26 Juin 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Enfin du calva



quoiqu'un petit verre sans pied de calva qui tombe par inadvertance dans une pinte de bière...


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juin 2018)

Une pinte ? c'est énorme a l'apéro ??


----------



## litobar71 (26 Juin 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> c'est énorme a l'apéro ??



de la Belgique en passant par GB, US, Canada ou les volumes du temps de l'Ancien Régime il y a de grands choix pour la contenance!


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juin 2018)

Je part dans l'est cet été , je vais gouter


----------



## litobar71 (26 Juin 2018)

en Ecosse cela était assez courant (p'tit whisky of course!) dans les 70's.

mon dernier en date devait être au troquet lors de redoutables *7*,*14*,*21. *


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juin 2018)

J’ai joué. A ce jeux dans des bistrots 
C’etait quoi la règle déjà ??


----------



## PJG (26 Juin 2018)

Moi c'est sangria blanche ou rouge, ou alors (je ne bois pas de bière seule, même accompagné) c'est un panaché maison bien blanc.


----------



## PJG (26 Juin 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> C’etait quoi la règle déjà ??


http://www.mameilleurecuite.com/jeu-alcool/regle-jeu-alcool/30-7-14-21/


----------



## litobar71 (26 Juin 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> C’etait quoi la règle déjà ??



c'est du binge drinking, donc hors sujet pour le rafraîchissement des gosiers.


----------



## litobar71 (27 Juin 2018)

PJG a dit:


> sangria blanche



connaissais pas, fraîche avec tout ce sucre il faut être prudent..


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Juin 2018)

De la Kro 1664 ou du Perrier (nature, citron, citron vert, agrumes). Je n’ai plus l’âge des machins exotiques. Les alcools forts, c’est Single Malt ou Cognac XO, mais rarement en été.


----------



## Sly54 (27 Juin 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je part dans l'est cet été , je vais gouter


L'Est, c'est plutôt la mirabelle que le Calva 
Ou alors tu pars dans l'est de la Normandie


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Juin 2018)

litobar71 a dit:


> redoutables *7*,*14*,*21.*


Y a pire, le Buzz, un jeu québecois. Le chiffre 7 est banni, il faut dire Buzz, pareil pour les multiples de 7 ou si la somme des chiffres fait 7 comme 43 ou 538 (5+3+8 = 16, 1+6 =7).
Quand tu perds, tu bois une bière...


----------



## r e m y (27 Juin 2018)

Sly54 a dit:


> L'Est, c'est plutôt la mirabelle que le Calva
> Ou alors tu pars dans l'est de la Normandie



Voire, un peu plus à l'Est encore, un Picon bière....


----------



## lamainfroide (27 Juin 2018)

flotow a dit:


> 1) quelle différence entre Ricard et Pastis ?


Dans ce qui suit je suppose que Jura29 désigne le 51 sous l'appelation Pastis.
Bien que distillés par la même société, le Ricard et le 51 sont différents au goût.
Ce n'est pas la même recette.
Un bistrotier se doit d'avoir, à minima, le choix entre ces deux mastodontes de la famille des apéritifs anisés.
Un type comme mon oncle, à la différence de notre tradition familiale, préfère le Ricard. Et je te prie de me croire qu'il sent la différence quand tu essayes de lui fourguer un 51. Comme la plupart des gens, il précise toujours quand il commande. D'autant que chez certains bistrotiers Pastis veut dire Ricard, alors que chez d'autres Pastis est synonyme de 51.
De manière générale, il existe une multitude de Pastis. Ils ont tous un goût différent.
Un Janot est bien différent d'un Pastis de Marseille ou d'un Bardouin.
Tout ça sans vouloir lancer un débat sur le pastis.

Et pour répondre à la question.
Pour moi ce sera un 51, s'il vous plait.




Dans les proportions suivantes :
Une dose juste en dessous du chiffre 51.
Un glaçon.
De l'eau fraiche sans déborder.
[le glaçon toujours avant l'eau sinon ça dose mal et on n'attend pas que le glaçon fonde, sinon le 51 il est noyé]


----------



## usurp (27 Juin 2018)

Hello tout le monde

Ton sondage aurait dû être à choix multiples 

Apéro du midi : du pas trop fort, voir du sans alcool que ça ne me plombe pas pour l’après-midi. Et donc avec modération
Le soir : du rafraichissant si besoin (bière, boisson anisée, rosée), sinon le ti'punch à ma préférence. Sans modération (juste ma femme)

Il va sans dire que tout dépend de l'activité suivant l'apéro. Si voiture ensuite, jamais d'alcool.

-usurp-


----------



## Madalvée (27 Juin 2018)

Je n’ai ni terrasse ni lieu extérieur, donc ce que je bois ne compte pas ?


----------



## flotow (27 Juin 2018)

j'ai voté autre
j'aime bien le vin sucré ou du cidre
et surtout, depuis hier, le cidre du cotentin est AOP !!


----------



## gKatarn (27 Juin 2018)

Mojito, what else ?


----------



## ScapO (27 Juin 2018)

Un verre de Vacqueyras...


----------



## aCLR (28 Juin 2018)

Est-ce qu'un membre de la_secte_des_tout_le_contraire_de_dépressif  m'autoriserait à éditer le titre de ce sujet ?

Que pensez-vous de masquer la faute d'accord par un « Qu'est-ce que je te sers ?! » 

Pensez au côté pratique de la chose. 
Juju sera toujours d'attaque pour remplir vos verres ! 

(je prends les devants sinon vous pouvez être sûr qu'au premier grammarnazi qui passera dans le coin, ça n'va pas louper ! C'est encore moi qui vais me le coltiner. Dîtes-moi vite si je peux éditer le truc avant qu'un balèze ne se pointe. En vous remerciant)


----------



## r e m y (28 Juin 2018)

Bof tu sais, l'orthographe, à l'heure de l'apéro...
Et puis qui peut affirmer que l'été est bien un mâle cette année?
Quelqu'un est allé vérifier?

Cette féminisation saisonnière, personnellement, a l'heur de me plaire. [emoji17]


----------



## gKatarn (28 Juin 2018)

Je n'ai rien contre la féminisation, au contraire, mais là ça pique les yeux. Je me suis permis d'intervenir.

A la vôtre


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juin 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Est-ce qu'un membre de la_secte_des_tout_le_contraire_de_dépressif  m'autoriserait à éditer le titre de ce sujet ?
> 
> Que pensez-vous de masquer la faute d'accord par un « Qu'est-ce que je te sers ?! »
> 
> ...



 ... Mais, c'est pas vrai ??? Je rêve ??? 

Il commence déjà, et tôt le matin ... 

Qu'est-ce qu'on s'en fiche d'une faute d'orthographe ... OK, je comprendrais si c'était dans les Cimaises et qu'un béotien vienne y déposer un bokeh légèrement fâné !  ... Mais là ! Pfffffff ! Va y avoir du boulot !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juin 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> Je n'ai rien contre la féminisation, au contraire, mais là ça pique les yeux. Je me suis permis d'intervenir.



 ... Mais ! Il s'y met aussi ... 

Les gars, c'est à une meute qu'on a affaire là ! 

Doit y avoir un nid quelque part !


----------



## gKatarn (28 Juin 2018)

Je n'interviens généralement pas pour ce genre de choses, mais là je me suis senti obligé : l'initiateur du fil étant *vert*, l'honneur des *modos *était en jeu


----------



## r e m y (28 Juin 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> Je n'interviens généralement pas pour ce genre de choses, mais là je me suis senti obligé : l'initiateur du fil étant *vert*, l'honneur des *modos *était en jeu



Pfff... bande de machos
Pour une fois qu'on avait une été bien féminine dès l'apéro [emoji849]


Et pis ce titre bien propre sur lui maintenant, je le trouve nettement moins sympa. 
C'est quoi cette terrasse aseptisée ? [emoji35]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juin 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Pfff... bande de machos
> 
> Et pis ce titre bien propre sur lui maintenant, je le trouve nettement moins sympa.
> C'est quoi cette terrasse aseptisée ? [emoji35]



Si ça continue comme ça, on aura des cocktails au Dettol, des nappes blanches sur les tables et des chiottes qui sentent le propre !


----------



## gKatarn (28 Juin 2018)

Aseptisée ? Ah vu la quantité de rhum que je mets dans mon mojito, sûrement que ça désinfecte


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Juin 2018)

Modo et honneur dans la même phrase !

Mais lEAUl


----------



## Gwen (28 Juin 2018)

Du *Gini*, parce que c'est la plus chaude des boissons froides  et surtout, j'ai la bouteille pour moi tout seul, personne d'autre ne me la disputant


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Juin 2018)

J’avais même pas fait attention. Pas bu et déjà bourré.

C’est vrai qu'il avait un petit côté décadent ce titre. Il fleurait bon les vacances. Là, on est retourné à l’école. Je ne suis pas fan.


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Juin 2018)

gwen a dit:


> Du *Gini*, parce que c'est la plus chaude des boissons froides et surtout, j'ai la bouteille pour moi tout seul, personne d'autre ne me la disputant



Ça existe encore ce truc ? Je pensais qu’il avait disparu avec le Floyd.


----------



## aCLR (28 Juin 2018)

[note_pour_plus_tard]

Si tu veux occuper les clients dès le matin, pose discrètement un cahier de vacances sur une table.

[/note_pour_plus_tard]


----------



## Romuald (28 Juin 2018)

flotow a dit:


> le cidre du cotentin est AOP !!


Tout fout l'camp ! Il n'est de cidre que breton, de l'autre côté du Couesnon c'est du jus de pomme avec des bulles.

Sinon pour l'apéro je suis assez Châblis bien frais, ou dry Martini®, s'il y a de quoi le faire


----------



## flotow (28 Juin 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> Tout fout l'camp ! Il n'est de cidre que breton, de l'autre côté du Couesnon c'est du jus de pomme avec des bulles.
> 
> Sinon pour l'apéro je suis assez Châblis bien frais, ou dry Martini®, s'il y a de quoi le faire


Mais n'importe quoi !!
Et puis, si tu es à Rennes, l'autre côté du Couesnon, c'est le bon côté

Et toc !


----------



## aCLR (28 Juin 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> ou dry Martini®, s'il y a de quoi le faire


La variante au Nolly Prat est comment dire…



…dure en bouche…



…mais après ça va !


----------



## aCLR (28 Juin 2018)

flotow a dit:


> Et puis, si tu es à Rennes, l'autre côté du Couesnon, c'est le bon côté


Faut d'abord savoir combien qu'il a de côtés, ton Couesnon, nan ?!


----------



## Romuald (28 Juin 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Faut d'abord savoir combien qu'il a de côtés, ton Couesnon, nan ?!


Faudrait poser une équation et la résoudre.


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Juin 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> Faudrait poser une équation et la résoudre.


Je préfère reposer un demi.


----------



## Bartolomeo (28 Juin 2018)

3 Ti-punchs pour l'apéro mais les vraies doses ... 7 doses de rhum pour une de sucre de canne ... p'tit morceau de citron vert et très important, tiède !
Après le troisième, normalement, la paupière enfle ... il est temps de passer à table.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juillet 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Est-ce qu'un membre de la_secte_des_tout_le_contraire_de_dépressif  m'autoriserait à éditer le titre de ce sujet ?
> 
> Que pensez-vous de masquer la faute d'accord par un « Qu'est-ce que je te sers ?! »
> 
> ...



Qu'est-ce que je te sers ?

Dommage de ne pas avoir mis ce titre , je le trouve parfait


----------



## Jura39 (12 Août 2018)




----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Août 2018)

"Totalement ivre, il oublie de fermer l'eau dans sa chambre d'hôtel.

Quand soudain c'est le drame !"


----------



## PJG (12 Août 2018)

Un cendrier sur la table....


----------



## Jura39 (12 Août 2018)

Une gondole dans le salon


----------



## Bartolomeo (13 Août 2018)

Tu fais de sacrés mélanges toi !


----------



## Jura39 (13 Août 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Tu fais de sacrés mélanges toi !



Devant le pont Rialto  , je te dis meme pas le prix de la conso


----------



## Bartolomeo (13 Août 2018)

Bah si dis ... je viens de diner avec mon fils et ma fille, entrée - plat -dessert - coca - vinho Verde - café ... 26,50 € ...

Et toi ``?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Août 2018)

35 € les deux verres


----------



## Bartolomeo (13 Août 2018)

Et t'as une masseuse et un eunuque palmé avec ou pas ???


----------



## Jura39 (13 Août 2018)

pas a ce tarif


----------



## Bartolomeo (13 Août 2018)

J'veux pas tomber dans le racisme primaire mais ces ritals ... de grands niqueurs !!!


----------



## Jura39 (13 Août 2018)

Ouais , c'est les vacances profite


----------



## Jura39 (13 Août 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> J'veux pas tomber dans le racisme primaire mais ces ritals ... de grands niqueurs !!!


C''est un peu comme boire un verre sur les Champs elysee


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Août 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Mousse et apéro



Plagiat , mais sans le bokeh...


----------



## Bartolomeo (13 Août 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> C''est un peu comme boire un verre sur les Champs elysee


Même pas poulet ... sur les Champs, tu t'en tires pour moins cher (sauf si tu choisis le Fouquet's forcément) !


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Août 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> J'veux pas tomber dans le racisme primaire mais ces ritals ... de grands niqueurs !!!



Désolé, mais le terme exact est « pas-niqueurs »...


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (14 Août 2018)

litobar71 a dit:


> de la Belgique en passant par GB, US, Canada ou les volumes du temps de l'Ancien Régime il y a de grands choix pour la contenance!



Dans le Nord où j'ai habité quelques années, on a le choix entre les pintes/chopes, les demis/bocks et les galopins. Le galopin c'est l'équivalent du ballon de vin mais en bière. Quand on a pas très soif ou / et pas le sou c'est bien appréciable. Il va sans dire qu'on ne trouve pas ça à Paris.

http://univers-biere.net/degust_contenants.php

A part ça pour l'été j'aime bien le pastis ou la bière.


----------



## aCLR (15 Août 2018)

Une fraise à l'eau…


----------



## lamainfroide (21 Août 2018)

hb222222 a dit:


> Le galopin c'est l'équivalent du ballon de vin mais en bière.


J'ai longtemps cru qu'un galopin faisait 1 litre.
Tout ça à cause du patron d'un bistrot dans le Tarn et Garonne, où j'ai passé quelques années de jeunesse.
Il trouvait ça drôle d'inverser les rapports.
C'est bien plus tard que j'ai appris ce que tu confirmes.
"Non, sacripant, un litre n'est pas un galopin".


----------



## Jura39 (23 Août 2018)

Pour moi un Galopin est un sale gamin


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Août 2018)

Une bonne vieille Pietra Rossa ce midi !


----------



## Jura39 (26 Août 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Une bonne vieille Pietra Rossa ce midi !


C'est bon ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Août 2018)

ça a un gout de reviens-y je trouve


----------



## patlek (27 Août 2018)

Coupé a l' eau, parce que je trouve çà trop sucré.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Août 2018)

patlek a dit:


> Coupé a l' eau, parce que je trouve çà trop sucré.



J'arrive pas a bien voir sur l'image , c'est de la liqueur de quoi ??


----------



## patlek (27 Août 2018)

Bon.... on va faire un petit examen.






Lis moi la ligne du bas.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Août 2018)

patlek a dit:


> Bon.... on va faire un petit examen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bah voila , je lis rien et les lignes tremblent  , 
Arrête de bouger ta feuille 

Bon sers moi un verre de ta liqueur


----------



## flotow (27 Août 2018)

patlek a dit:


> Bon.... on va faire un petit examen.
> 
> 
> 
> Lis moi la ligne du bas.


Moi je lit Caipirinha !


----------



## Jura39 (27 Août 2018)

flotow a dit:


> Moi je lit Caipirinha !


Sans lunette ?
tu vois aussi le cachaça ?


----------



## cdwss (28 Août 2018)

Bonne idée


----------



## Jura39 (4 Août 2019)

Je relance le sujet

Que vais je boire à l’apéro aujourd’hui ??


----------



## PJG (4 Août 2019)

Moi, c'est le "Rosé d'été".


----------



## Madalvée (4 Août 2019)

Martini pour moi.


----------



## gKatarn (4 Août 2019)

Mojito ou rosé.


----------



## PJG (4 Août 2019)

Madalvée a dit:


> Martini pour moi.


Blanc ou rouge ? il faut préciser.


----------



## Madalvée (4 Août 2019)

Martini blanc.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Août 2019)

Ce midi j'ai testé la Birra Moretti.

Ben ... je m'en rappel déjà plus


----------



## Jura39 (4 Août 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Ce midi j'ai testé la Birra Moretti.
> 
> Ben ... je m'en rappel déjà plus



Goûte de nouveau demain


----------



## patlek (4 Août 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Ce midi j'ai testé la Birra Moretti.
> 
> Ben ... je m'en rappel déjà plus



C' est la vieillesse encore...


----------



## Jura39 (4 Août 2019)

Pivo pour moi ce soir


----------



## ScapO (4 Août 2019)

Un spritz pour moi ce soir.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (9 Juin 2020)

un verre de Pulco, citron vert ! 
J'ai déjà du mal à me réveiller


----------



## Jura39 (9 Juin 2020)

L'été , j'aime bien une bière sans alcool l'après midi


----------



## ScapO (9 Juin 2020)

Ben l'été je reste fidèle à un spritz...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (10 Juin 2020)

Le spritz tout le monde en parle mais ça a quel goût ? Du swepps ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Le spritz tout le monde en parle mais ça a quel goût ? Du swepps ?


Coucou,
Non , c'est un peu amer , mais pas trop , tu rajoute pas mal de prosecco et d'eau petillante  .
Servi avec beaucoup de glaçons , c'est sympa 
J'aime bien la couleur , et a boire au pied du Rialto à Venise 
Le top


----------



## Gwen (11 Juin 2020)

ça fait cher la boisson pas bonne s'il faut en plus se rendre a Venise pour la déguster   

Moi, l'apéro, c'est Gini en été, ou Canada Dry dans l'avion


----------



## Jura39 (11 Juin 2020)

gwen a dit:


> ça fait cher la boisson pas bonne s'il faut en plus se rendre a Venise pour la déguster
> 
> Moi, l'apéro, c'est Gini en été, ou Canada Dry dans l'avion


C'était en effet pas donné les conso  
Mais c'était pour ce faire plaisir pendant les vacances


----------



## Lio70 (14 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'était en effet pas donné les conso
> Mais c'était pour ce faire plaisir pendant les vacances


Vacances ou pas, c'est toujours un plaisir de trainer aux terrasses dans une ville. Surtout quand l'été émerge enfin après un hiver et un printemps maussade. On ne peut pas s'empêcher de partager et prendre des photos. Quand on est citadin dans l'âme, ce sont des instants magiques sous toutes les latitudes,

que je sois à Liège...



à Cracovie...



ou à New York.



Et là, c'est madame et fifille qui me narguaient de la plage quand j'étais au travail.


----------



## Lio70 (14 Juin 2020)

Hier, 30 degrés à Cracovie. Déconfinement oblige, je me rends à ma terrasse préférée et constate qu'elle est toujours "Fermée jusqu'à nouvel ordre". Et merde, pourvu qu'ils n'aillent pas en faillite à cause du coronamachin. C'est tenu par un couple de polonais plus très jeunes, un peu artistes bohème, qui ont passé pas mal d'années en France. Sur la porte, l'avis mentionne que "la vente de tableaux continue via le web".



Je rentre à la maison et ai soudainement envie d'un Campari orange. Je file en voiture chez Auchan tout près. Pas de Campari. Mais pas de Martini non plus, en revanche un rayon plein d'imitations dégueu et bon marché. Atroce. Bon, ce sera une bière sur le balcon à la maison. Récemment, je cherchais du Grand Marnier cordon rouge chez le vendeur de liqueurs habituel. Non, ils n'ont plus! J'ai du flamber mes crèpes au Cointreau. Tous les bons produits de l'ouest qu'on trouvait encore il y a deux ans disparaissent progressivement. Il y a quelques années, il y avait une fromagerie tenue par un français dans la vieille ville. Volume de vente insuffisant, il a du la reconvertir en restaurant. Hier, je passe devant le resto. Disparu! Remplacé par un salon de crèmes glacées industrielles.

Aujourd'hui, pour l'apéro, je ne sais pas encore ce que ce sera. Je viens de me lever. Un bon thé anglais pour commencer la journée.


----------

